
JPL's Design for a Clockwork Rover to Explore Venus - nradov
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/space-robots/jpl-design-for-a-clockwork-rover-to-explore-venus
======
etaioinshrdlu
I wonder if nano-relay logic based processors could handle the high heat
better.

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/devices/mems-
switche...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/devices/mems-switches-for-
low-power-logic)

~~~
saundby
Not with present processes and materials. And thermal effects on any materials
would mean you're going to need a development program with a very limited user
base at the end. Still, it'd be a fun program to work on if you can get
someone to fund it.

